# Polish ''jakość'' in other Slavic languages ?



## Włoskipolak 72

How do you say jakość (quality) in your language ?
In Germanic and Latin langauges , qualité (Fr), qualità (It) , Qualität (De), kvalitet (Dk) it seems they all comes from Latin quālitātem, quālis.(“of what kind”).

What about another Slavic languages ?


jakość -ści , jakościowy , jakościowo (wartość, rodzaj, stan czegoś; zalety przedmiotu świadczące o jego użyteczności, wartości, porządnym wykonaniu)
(value, type, status of something; the advantages of the subject providing its usefulness, value, decent performance)


----------



## Panceltic

In Slovenian, we have the native word *kakovost* or the loanword *kvaliteta*.

The word *jakost* means a degree of power, or volume (for example on a radio volume knob).


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Panceltic said:


> In Slovenian, we have the native word *kakovost* or the loanword *kvaliteta*.
> 
> The word *jakost* means a degree of power, or volume (for example on a radio volume knob).


Ok thanks let's see in Polish ?

 jakost = *natężenie *, *intensywność *, *nasilenie*


----------



## Awwal12

In Russian it's качество (káchestvo).


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

In BCS, if you're good at something, are skilled in a specific area, you can use adjective jak 'strong'.


----------



## Lazar_Bgd

In Serbian 'quality' = kvalitet.


----------



## francisgranada

_How do you say jakość (quality) in your language ?_

In Slovak it is _akosť_, in Czech _jakost_.


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

So in Slovak if you're strong you're 'ak'. Czech then has homophones with 'jak' with meanings of strong and such as.


----------



## Awwal12

dihydrogen monoxide said:


> So in Slovak if you're strong you're 'ak'. Czech then has homophones with 'jak' with meanings of strong and such as.


But the East and West Slavic reflexes of *akъ don't seem to have any relation to strength.  "_jakość_" is just "_how-nes_s".


----------



## Panceltic

dihydrogen monoxide said:


> So in Slovak if you're strong you're 'ak'. Czech then has homophones with 'jak' with meanings of strong and such as.



What? No.

»Strong« in Czech in Slovak is _silný_. Aký/jaký just means »what kind of«, as Awwal12 said.


----------

